# The Anabolic Steroid Manifesto



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As you might imagine, almost every secret, or even not-so-secret club, gang, pack, or gaggle has a manifesto, a document detailing all the important information that every devotee should possess. The Christian club has the Bible, the US gang has got the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, and even that Bill Phillips, Body For [...]

*Read More...*


----------

